# 思い出すさ あのとき彼女が言った言葉を



## Kaii

Hi,

I'm trying to translate this text:




> おまえその顔　おまえをしんじてる
> 思い出すさ あのとき彼女が言った言葉を
> 
> 悔しいさはつも口はしない 孤独に耐えた　勇ましい足取り
> あなたを信じてる　信じている




I'm not english native, but Spanish, so feel free to correct my english as well. This is my translation so far:



> That face of yours, believe in yourself
> remember her words
> 
> Frustration doesn't always comes from your mouth
> <i don't know how to translate this> I believe in you, i really do ***


------------------------------------------------------------------


Well, now my doubts:

What's the difference between 信じて and 信じてる? Besides, あなたを信じてる could mean either "i believe in you" and "believe in yourself", isnt?

I know 孤独に耐えた means bearing/endure loneliness, and 勇ましい足取り brave gait. But i don't know how to put in better words.

That's all. Thanks in advance.


----------



## karlalou

Kaii said:


> What's the difference between 信じて and 信じてる? Besides, あなたを信じてる could mean either "i believe in you" and "believe in yourself", isnt?


信じて is a form to continue the sentence (テ形).
If this same form comes at the end of a sentence, it can be a casual request (or sometimes the following part is omitted and it's actually continuing).

信じている is the form that 信じて is followed by the helping verb, いる. This いる as a helping verb expresses a 'state' or 'condition', or a 'progressive action'.

Yes, あなたを信じて（い）る means "I believe in you", but it doesn't mean "Believe in yourself".

To say "Believe in yourself", casually, it's あなた（自身）を信じて（い）て or 自分を信じて（いて） or etc.


> おまえその顔　おまえをしんじてる
> That face of yours, believe in yourself


Normally, there should be の between おまえ and その顔. (I don't know, maybe the writer has chosen to omit the の for the sake of the rhythm of the lines or something.)

おまえをしんじてる means "I believe in you". The subject is hidden but it's "I".
We can see that because the verb form is しんじてる. If the subject is not 'I', the speaker states the subject. This is the Japanese way of saying things.



Kaii said:


> I know 孤独に耐えた means bearing/endure loneliness, and 勇ましい足取り brave gait. But i don't know how to put in better words.


Like the brave gaits having borne loneliness? You can ask English natives at the 'English Only' forum.


----------



## Kaii

> Normally, there should be の between おまえ and その顔



Yep, i writed it wrong, the original text says おまえのその顔.

Then, do you think i translated it fine?

thanks a lot.


----------



## karlalou

> おまえのその顔　おまえをしんじてる


From this alone we can't tell the connection of おまえのその顔 and おまえをしんじてる.
If you can tell from the context that it's saying not the speaker believes in 'you' but rather it's saying おまえのその顔 is showing "your" confidence in himself/herself, then it might be the case おまえは is omitted before おまえをしんじてる. If it has a restriction of word counts or something, maybe that is the reason, or the speaker has a habitual way of talking. but it's not a normal way of saying it.


----------



## Kaii

Japanese is pretty confusing sometimes. It's all about context. sigh...

Thanks again.


----------



## karlalou

I'm sorry that I couldn't be of help for you.
I'm saying that is not the standard way of writing it. We natives also have to guess what it's saying from the context including the style of the character.

Where is this from? Who is the writer? Who's word is this?

The things is that we are taught to be unique at like the elementary school, or the junior high, and, I don't know about right now, they've been encouraging students to be creative, especially in writings, so, I don't know if this is good or if that is the reason this writer writes like this, but there's many creative writers and talkers in Japan.


----------



## Kaii

It's a text that i need to do in order to pass a "test". I dunno where it is from either.

I found part of the text on japanese blogs, but i can't guess where is it from.

Here is the blog: 『大丈夫かなあ？？』


----------



## karlalou

mm.. I don't find it on the blog, and 悔しいさはつも口はしない still has some typos. Could you look at it closely again?


----------



## Kaii

karlalou said:


> mm.. I don't find it on the blog, and 悔しいさはつも口はしない still has some typos. Could you look at it closely again?



it's 悔しいさはつも口はしない, sorry. I already corrected it.

You should be able to find it using the browser search. In fact, i'm so curious to know what is it as well.


----------



## Kaii

someone in another forum told me where it is from

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying (musical) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## karlalou

OK. So it's 悔しさ*は*いつも口*に*はしない. 

Unfortunately we still don't know the style of the character who said おまえのその顔　おまえをしんじている.. 

おまえをしんじてる can't normally mean "You believe in yourself". It needs おまえは.


----------



## frequency

Aw aw what happened to you?


Kaii said:


> おまえのその顔　おまえをしんじてる
> That face of yours, believe in yourself



They're independent. The writer is just arranging the two.
I'd do, for example: I see your face. I believe in you

思い出すさ あのとき彼女が言った言葉を
I remember her words

悔しさはいつも口はしない
Frustration doesn't always comes from your mouth  Yes!

孤独に耐えた　勇ましい足取り
I know 孤独に耐えた means bearing/endure loneliness, and 勇ましい足取り brave gait. But i don't know how to put in better words.

Yes. She endured loneliness, so her step is so powerful.

あなたを信じてる　信じている
I believe in you, i really do ***
Yes, good!


----------

